# Neighbor is seeding now



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Two neighbors living next to each other which live in front of me, came to me two weeks ago on separate occasions asking if it's ok for them to seed back then. That was a mouth full..... I told them, if it were me I would wait till next fall as its risky if they do it this late in the season. Well, one of them seeded last week and the other is seeding today. The one who seeded last week hired a landscaper. Landscaper harley raked, seeded and laid down roll of straws. Landscaper threw down tttt and the neighbor threw down kbg from home depot. 
The other neighbor is throwing down seeds today and covering it with peat moss. Don't know what seeds he is using.
Grass is already showing on the neighbor who seeded last week. 
Finally the question..... So what are the chances of the grass surviving this season?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It will do just fine I bet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Survive vs being a lawn ? It will be thin next year, but there will be something green.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Probably be fine. Like gman said will probably be a little thinner vs if they seeded a few weeks ago but will have something to work with.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I feel bad now. The neighbor seeding now could have seeded last week and had some grass. He's probably pissed at me thinking I don't know what I'm talking about. :lol:. Which technically true. When they asked me, I should have been thinking as a Tier 1 person and not a Tier 2. They probably won't be asking me anymore questions. :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Remember, your lawn will still look better. If they used prg, they might like the end result this year.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

ricwilli said:


> I feel bad now. The neighbor seeding now could have seeded last week and had some grass. He's probably pissed at me thinking I don't know what I'm talking about. :lol:. Which technically true. When they asked me, I should have been thinking as a Tier 1 person and not a Tier 2. They probably won't be asking me anymore questions. :lol:


I mean technically you weren't really wrong. They were definitely past the ideal seeding time and won't have near the success that they would have if they seeded over a month ago.

Looks like your in 6A, which is the same as me. Really it all depends on what they were planting. I would say PRG or TTTF your safe to plant up to late SEPT or early OCT as long as you get good Fall weather. KBG you might get some germination but it's going to be pretty thin by winter and when Spring rolls around.


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

You will have to remember to take pictures in the spring and post them so we can see the results. It's an interesting question, but the experiment has been started, and there will be an answer


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

dwaugh said:


> You will have to remember to take pictures in the spring and post them so we can see the results. It's an interesting question, but the experiment has been started, and there will be an answer


Yes, this is my plan. Their house is right in front of mine and they are both neighbors to each other. I will take pictures of their side lawns, which we can see side by side.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

There is a difference between wanting something green and average (which most home owners are okay with) and people on this forum. My guess is most people that find TLF want something more than average.

So as mentioned above, they'll get some growth. It will be fine in a few weeks but they'll be right back where they started come next Fall. Most people don't want to do what it takes to keep up with lawn care.


----------



## Leo (May 4, 2020)

At least they know it should be done in fall. It still better than doing this next spring in my opinion. I am in 6B. Last year I did a very late seeding(KBG/PRG) due to a driveway project. I think it was late Sep, almost Oct. It was very thin by Halloween. But the area came back very good this spring, Some bare spot but totally acceptable till this fall. One of my neighbor had a large bare area last fall. He did the seeding this spring. Well, it is back to bare after the summer heat. Now he is still waiting for the next spring.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

That's the thing, I was under the impression that seeding shouldn't/can't be done this late. Don't know why I thought that. I think I let my ambitions of having a nice lawn get the best of me. Oh well, below is a pic of the lawns. Left side is one week old and the one on the right is two days old. They both did not do a total kill. I'll see if I can take a better pic over the weekend as by the time I get home, part of the lawn is shaded.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

My theory is that there is the optimum window and there is the less than optimum window. It is all about maximizing the germination rate and the survivability of the new grass. Sure you can seed in November if the weather cooperates but you have a very big risk of wasting time and effort if right after germination and the new grass is still very young, you have snow and ice. However once the grass has developed beyond a certain stage it will surely survive. Remember don't let grass fool you. They are stronger than we give them credit for.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice neighbor you are. What's next? Telling them to spoon feed glyphosate?


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

And then his neighbors would be out on the yard with a bag of fert and a spoon literally.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm still seeding. I think if your expectations are low and you're using fast/strong germinating stuff like PR or KY-31, it's ok. It also helps to have a warm Fall. Basically a case of better late than never.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm in SE PA and my neighbors just seeded a couple of days ago as well. They actually have a lawn guy who has a turf grass science degree from Penn State. He said it's fine to seed in early October here in the warmer part of Pennsylvania (ex KBG).

Remember, there are many comments you'll see on this forum that are directed at absolute perfection (and in many cases over kill for the average home owner). We, on this forum, are not aiming to be the average homeowner in most cases.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

dport said:


> I'm in SE PA and my neighbors just seeded a couple of days ago as well. They actually have a lawn guy who has a turf grass science degree from Penn State. He said it's fine to seed in early October here in the warmer part of Pennsylvania (ex KBG).


And I'm sure if asked, he'd say there are advantages and disadvantages to various timings. For example: seeding PR in a good October with warm days can be easier because the lower sun angle means it won't dry out as fast.


----------



## Bybcous (Aug 29, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Nice neighbor you are. What's next? Telling them to spoon feed glyphosate?


😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

Here in central CT, which you normally want to have seeded/over-seeded by the first week in Oct. , this year it is pushed to the third week, most likely from the hot, dry summer and mild fall. That's cutting it close in my opinion

All depends on location, soil condition, prep work, type seed, starter fertilizer, how its covered, how its watered, etc., etc....

I tilled and planted new seed in areas back in the beginning of Sept. ... mowed that already a few times ... Just last weekend, Oct. 3rd & 4th, I dethatched, over-seeded, core plugged, over-seeded again, spread starter fertilizer and spread 6 loads of fine compost/sand mix .. entire lawn is sprouting new grass ... I had gotten rid of all my weeds this past year. I had a lot of clover and ground ivy, which early in the year I finally was rid of it with Hi-Yield Triclopyr Ester.

I use Jonathan Greene Ultra ....


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

He's now asking when should he remove the straw netting. The issue is that the kbg has not came up yet. We got a pretty good amount of rain these past few days, so they haven't had to water the lawn.

Updated pic.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I use the compressed fine chopped straw, which stays and disintegrates into the new grass.

I never used a straw netting, but I believe that also disintegrates in place.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I've never used straw netting but I wouldn't pull it off at all, I would leave it and let it decompose and disintegrate. Pulling it up will pull the young grass up with it.

Late season seeding is dependent on temperature, primarily soil temperature. Once the soil temperature drops below 50 degrees, germination and growth slows or pauses altogether. The soil will keep its temperature a bit longer than the air temperature but if there are prolonged periods below 50 degrees, you won't see much if any growth or additional germination. If things warm up, germination and growth will resume.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

PNW_George said:


> I've never used straw netting but I wouldn't pull it off at all, I would leave it and let it decompose and disintegrate. Pulling it up will pull the young grass up with it.
> 
> Late season seeding is dependent on temperature, primarily soil temperature. Once the soil temperature drops below 50 degrees, germination and growth slows or pauses altogether. The soil will keep its temperature a bit longer than the air temperature but if there are prolonged periods below 50 degrees, you won't' see much if any growth or additional germination. If things warm up, germination and growth will resume.


----------

